# Need a good article on small cell for our bee club!



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I'm going to carry some mann lake 120's to our next bee meeting, I would also like to print a really good article on small cells to carry and pass out, We have about 20 members and I would venture to say that you could count on 1 hand how many know about the benefits of small cell. These guys have been keeping bees for years..some of them 40 or more and like most of us they use 5.4 because that is what they have always done. and links appreciated !!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

DKnow had one in his club's newsletter. Maybe he'd let you use that:

http://www.beeuntoothers.com/Summer_WCBA_2007_newsletter.pdf


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

blkcloud;297847how many know about the benefits of small cell. [/QUOTE said:


> After five years of small cell I have yet to find any benefits. What are they?


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

Thanks MB!!


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

odfrank said:


> After five years of small cell I have yet to find any benefits. What are they?


Why are you still doing it then??


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

yes, feel free to use that...i would appreciate it if you would let me know when you do, and to both give me credit and a link to:
http://www.beeuntoothers.com

i know...this seems like common sense...but this particular article has been used by other clubs without even notifiying me (or our club). i'm happy to have the information shared (more than happy), but it's nice to know who is distributing it.

deknow


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

blkcloud said:


> Why are you still doing it then??


So many people on here say it's the cat's meow, hoping to find out why. Can't you believe everything you read on the internet? 

My small cells die as fast as the large cells.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

We have a fellow (actually a family, now, since this goes beyond the career of a single generation) not too far from here who has grown one field in continuous corn for 89 years. It seems to work well for him on that one field. However, continuous corn has some well-known problems (soil depletion, increase in pests, potential weed problems, etc.), and does not or will not work well in most situations. While this producer seems to do it with good results in one field, that does not mean that such practices will work generally.

I see a parallel, at this point, with some of the "small cell" work. Some beekeepers have great success after switching to SC. Some beekeepers have no greater success with SC than with "large cell." And some beekeepers have great success (without using miticides) on LC. Until we know more about SC, I see it as worth exploring but not worth advocating as a sure-fire solution.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I'm as interested in the failures as in the successes. Much to be learned from each. Seems I learn more from my own failures as I've had more of them :>)

Odfrank, and anyone else willing to share the specifics?

I know that others, that have tried it, have their own ideas. With Lusby is regression. I'm natural cell. Seeley is kinder, gentler mites. Bill Truesdell focuses on beekeeper skill. Others focus on bee genetics.

Lots of variety, but some common elements might emerge for the better.

I have no reason to doubt other beekeeper's observations and experience even when it's completely opposite from my own. 

Regards
Dennis
Bee observations are like fashion, a matter of fit. That little black dress that's so attractive and natural on my wife, would do exactly the opposite for me, a chunky, balding, beard faced, hairy legged, ugly old man. :>))))


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have no reason to doubt other beekeeper's observations and experience even when it's completely opposite from my own. 

"Contradiction is not a sign of falsity, nor the lack of contradiction a sign of truth." --Blaise Pascal

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdifferences.htm


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

*skip the article*

have them watch a video on the benefits of small cell instead

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3081789258595842918&pr=goog-sl

some beekeepers say there is a casual link between small cell and marijuana use.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bud Dingler said:


> some beekeepers say there is a casual link between small cell and marijuana use.


. . . and a hard link between large cell and chemical/drug contamination. Hmmm, follow the smoke!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Bud Dingler said:


> some beekeepers say there is a casual link between small cell and marijuana use.


...and some casual marijuana users say there is a link between beekeeping and honey. (hey, they have the munchies...what do you expect?)

deknow (who doesn't care much about spelling, but who thinks that the poster meant "causal" and not "casual").


----------

